# What kinda Pygo is this?



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

I always thought this was a "yellow" piraya... but when steve came over we looked at it and it seemed to lose all of its color and it looked like a tern.

This could have happened because of the light being turned off for a little while and us turning it back on. Now when I took these pix, he is yellow again!

The flames dont look high enough to me to be a piraya...


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

another


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

sorry for the blurry pic.... stupid snail....:rasp:


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Sure looks like a piraya.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

piraya


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

why are the flames soooo low?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

def a piraya evne if the flames are too low.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Piraya, without a doubt....


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I agree with P. piraya


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

anyone know why he would flush all of his colors and look exactly like a tern at times? Just curious if it may be the lighting...?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom said:


> anyone know why he would flush all of his colors and look exactly like a tern at times? Just curious if it may be the lighting...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe stress?
Cause u said steve was looking at it.
So it got skittish maybe.

When my girlfriend or somebody else watches at my P's they all start acting really skittish

One time one of my RBP's turn al white cause of stress.

here take a look


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Ahhh, i see... or maybe the lighting is stressin them too...:rock:


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Next time, just look at the adipose fin. Majority of P. piraya begin to develop this feature at around 9 inches TL. This one certainly does and can you help you determine if P. piraya or nattereri (ternetzi).


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Next time, just look at the adipose fin. Majority of P. piraya begin to develop this feature at around 9 inches TL. This one certainly does and can you help you determine if P. piraya or nattereri (ternetzi).
> [snapback]1063021[/snapback]​


yeah, piraya have Rayed Adipose fins. no other pygo has them.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

thanks guys...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

all pirayas don't have flames, it varys.
wes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete!

Closed.


----------

